# Need tips on squaring the edges.



## Joe Burns (Sep 15, 2012)

Ive been using a barrel trimmer to trim the edge of the banks I put on the lathe.  I dont have a  disc sander available that I could use for this.

I have a set of JohnU feather blanks and am nervous about trimming the edges for turning.   For those who have turned these awesome blanks what would you suggest.  A sander is out as long as I'm unemployed.  I do have one of the finishing mills for the lathe to trim the edges after applying a CA finish.  

Any ideas or suggestions is greatly appreciated.

Joe


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 15, 2012)

PLEASE view  "How-to #6" on this page

Articles & Videos

I started using this method, BECAUSE of ruining blanks with the pen mill.  I like the results of this method and I have had NO tragedies since starting this!!!
YMMV


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 16, 2012)

My tip is similar to Ed's video. Turn the cutter around so that the flat is facing opposite the drill chuck. I still use my drill press for this but a hand drill will work as well. I actually cut circles in adhesive backed 80 or 100 grit sandpaper and a cheap hole punch for the hole that shaft will go through. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Joe Burns (Sep 16, 2012)

Ed, Billy,

That is exactly what I needed to know.   Great tips.   I appreciate it.

Joe


----------



## navycop (Sep 16, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> My tip is similar to Ed's video. Turn the cutter around so that the flat is facing opposite the drill chuck. I still use my drill press for this but a hand drill will work as well. I actually cut circles in adhesive backed 80 or 100 grit sandpaper and a cheap hole punch for the hole that shaft will go through. I hope that makes sense.



What RPM do you run the drillpress?


----------



## marter1229 (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you need all the different tube adapters like with the mill?
If not, how do you keep it square?

Terry


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 16, 2012)

marter1229 said:


> Do you need all the different tube adapters like with the mill?
> If not, how do you keep it square?
> 
> Terry


 
Yes, or you can make adapters to fit the 7mm shank. I use both.

As for the speed, I honestly can't remember what I have it set at, but I hardly ever change it.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 16, 2012)

He said in the video about 3,000 rpm.

If you are cutting on a band-saw then you should be able to square that up when you cut the end and all you will need is a very light pass on a sheet of sandpaper on a flat surface.  Rarely now do I use the end trimmers.

Oh and you will also need to ensure the entry cut is exactly 90 degree's from the drill bit.  Measure with the tail stock and leave the other end with the very slight excess.


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm busy in the shop this afternoon but I can take a few minutes to help you square your blanks if you want to come to Belton .  PM sent with cell number.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 17, 2012)

Using a piece of 1/4" all thread, scrap wood and sand paper - I made this blank squaring jig.  I also bought a set of punches from HF for next to nothin.  I have just about every size mandrel for every blank.   A collet chuck holdsthe sanding head and a Jacobs chuck holds the appropriate size mandrel.  They are square every time.  I also use it to lightky sand after a CA application to remove excess CA.

Good Luck


----------



## Lenny (Sep 17, 2012)

When all else looks like it could fail, I do what Lynn suggested. You don't need to have a collet chuck ... A faceplate with adhesive backed sandpaper will work.
The punch set is an essential tool for any Penturner ... At least if you make mistakes like I do. :biggrin:


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 18, 2012)

navycop said:


> alamocdc said:
> 
> 
> > My tip is similar to Ed's video. Turn the cutter around so that the flat is facing opposite the drill chuck. I still use my drill press for this but a hand drill will work as well. I actually cut circles in adhesive backed 80 or 100 grit sandpaper and a cheap hole punch for the hole that shaft will go through. I hope that makes sense.
> ...


 
I just checked my drill press and I have it set at 350. I pretty much use this speed for everything because I only remember changing the speed once for a special project.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Joe,  put the worries out of your mind And jump in and give it a try. If it doesn't work out for you let me know and I'll replace the blank.  This way you have nothing to lose but a little time.  Have fun with it.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 21, 2012)

Also,  I use a barrel trimmer on all of my feather blanks when I turn them.  Never had a problem as long as they are clean.


----------



## Joe Burns (Sep 21, 2012)

John,

I appreciate it.  I definitely will give it a try.  I wasn't sure I could use a barrel trimmer on clear polyresin. 

Joe


----------



## Wright (Sep 21, 2012)

WOW!! Ed's CA does not set up as fast as mine. I don't have near that much time using Woodcraft's thick CA.


----------



## JohnU (Sep 22, 2012)

Joe Burns said:


> John,
> 
> I appreciate it.  I definitely will give it a try.  I wasn't sure I could use a barrel trimmer on clear polyresin.
> 
> Joe



It's not recommended on snake skins but fine with feathers.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Sep 25, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> PLEASE view  "How-to #6" on this page
> 
> Articles & Videos
> 
> ...



What is the flat thingie in the drill where the end blanks rests? Is the sandpaper glued to that part? I am looking for a better method to square my blanks. I feel that is an area where I have been slacking.

TIA


----------



## bluesguitar (Jan 22, 2013)

I love the idea of lathe-based squaring using sized punches in a drill chuck in the tailstock and a faceplate with adhesive backed sandpaper.

Just curious, what grit sandpaper would be best?

Mitch


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 22, 2013)

bluesguitar said:


> I love the idea of lathe-based squaring using sized punches in a drill chuck in the tailstock and a faceplate with adhesive backed sandpaper.
> 
> Just curious, what grit sandpaper would be best?
> 
> Mitch


 
150,180, 220 would work fine.


----------



## PenPal (Jan 22, 2013)

Amazing to me is Dremel in this country discontinued their small round disks of sandpaper and they were sold in small plastic tubes. One night at our Woodcraft Guild a large number of these appeared so I now have a long time supply of ideal facing material sandpaper using a reversed metal penmill and a 1/4 inch hole punch.

There may be old stocks all around your country with Dremel agents?

If not two hole punches, a reversed metal penmill and rubber glue.

Or your own home made whatever and the penmill etc.

If you get the penmill kit it will cover all pen making reversed with the sleeves.

Happy pen making.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## MobilMan (Jan 22, 2013)

I cut 5/8 squares out of sticky backed paper--use hole punch close to center--slide that on my mandrel against the MT end  and sand away
  Put you're blank back on like you took it off [if spacered use them]  No use buying something similar or tinkering with the trimmer.  Sand before turning and after applying finish for best results
.


----------

